

Ask HN: Would you pay for a geo-link sharing service - jbardnz

Not exactly sure what to call this but hopefully you understand what I mean.<p>Ever had the situation were you want to share a link with a friend, or maybe share a link on HN&#x2F;Reddit but the content is geo-restricted?<p>Would you pay for a bit.ly type service were anyone who visited the shortened url was proxied through a selected country so they could view the geo-restricted content with 0 effort? No plugins, No VPN to install.<p>I&#x27;m thinking ~$50&#x2F;year as a ball park figure.
======
massappeal
nope

------
skyfantom
no

------
ohashi
no

------
charford
no

